# Blue Moon Mangrove Snapper on fire



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Blue Moon Mangrove Snapper on fire

Over 900 people move to Florida every day of the year, and for good reason:Many move to be part of the Fishing Capital of the World. In the Sunshine State hungry fish can be caught 24/7 every month of the year. Close to shore, as well as off shore, one of the best eating fish ever to swim, the Hog Fish, can be caught by even the very young:Another highly sought after fish is the Mangrove (Mango) Snapper. The range of the Mango Snapper is extensive:Check out the 'red-dots' around Florida. Mangrove Snapper can be found near structures like brides, docks, piers and shorelines. Inshore Mangrove Snapper usually top the scales under five pounds; off shore can be a great deal larger:Mr. Tim Champagne holds what could become the new state record Mangrove Snapper, and possibly a new world record. The fish was weighed in and positively identified by state marine fisheries biologist at 18.63 pounds. The huge Mango was an eighth of an inch shot of 32 inches. The IGFA list the world record Mangrove Snapper at 17 pounds caught by Steve Maddox near Port Canaveral, Florida. (credit IGFA)I began off shore Mangrove Snapper fishing in the middle to late seventies with Hubbard's Marina. Destination then, as today, was the vast 470 square mile Florida Middle Grounds:In the seventies, due to the great distances involved, we seldom saw a private boat on the Grounds. Today, with the advent of bigger boats and outboards well over 300 hp, even the family boat can enjoy fishing this fisherman's wonderland. I took this picture from the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll:If you have off shore fished on the Florida within the last dozen years you have been introduced to first mate Mr. Will McClure . Will, a proud family man, is simply the best-of-the best:Join Will on the Florida Fisherman ll as we target Halloween Blue Moon Mangrove Snapper:We will be fishing all of Friday night and Saturday immediately before the October 31 Blue Moon lights up the sky. Many consider this to be the best-of-times. The Mangrove Snapper should be on fire.This full moon will be the first Halloween full moon visible across the country in 76 years. The last time a full moon was visible in every time zone on Halloween was in 1944. The next will come in 2039. The Blue Moon will reach its peak at 10:49 a.m. ET but will appear full the day before and the day after October 31, 2020. Friday 10:00 a.m. The birds are ready to catch some fish and so are we:See you Sunday morning:Good friends enjoying our Florida on the water; it just does not get any better than that:Or does it? Hot off the grill Italian sausage with grilled peppers seasoned to perfection:Friday evening, are you ready for some serious fishing?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Talk about 'serious fishing'! Talk about beauty:Nice Gag Grouper:The mighty King:Madison's Dad, Will, goes to work:Blue Moon Mangrove Snapper:Saturday morning... The bite continues:Years ago Captain Wilson Hubbard perfected head boat trolling for kings.Today, on the way out as well as in between stops, it's the mighty King:'Catch' the great King Fish fight three minutes into the video found at the end of this report.They grow BIG & BAD on the Florida Middle Grounds:You are going to need a BIGGER hook. Saturday evening.... Those big smiles are for real:After all, the best part is still to come. I know; I took this picture just before a Mangrove Snapper, hush puppies, dinner.Now that's something to dream about. Time to go home. Talk about a dream come true... Almost a hundred miles from home, a hot shower, and a roasted to perfection Mojo pork dinner with all the trimmings, and even ice cream for dessert, before hitting our bunks. Sunday morning welcomes a mountain of Mangrove Snapper:On the water trip video:



 Blue Moon Mangrove Snapper on fire Credits:IGFAEncyclopedia BritannicaWikipediaMr. Tim Champagne


----------

